# Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADDED



## gt40 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADDED*

UPDATE: VIDEO of the light running at a stable 11 AMP: http://vimeo.com/9088275


I just completed my first modified light since plunging down the rabbit hole that is this forum.

Build:

Mag 3 C host bored out to accept battery space 26650 IMR's. I found I could fit 2 comfortably lengthwise in the tube with my custom copper heat sink that is over 2" long. I bored the tube with a brake hone on my drill press. 

I will post some pics of the heat sink soon but it is over 10 ounces in weight and roughly 1" x 2.5" long. FYI, it is held in place with a 8/32 hex set screw that is close to where the stock switch would be aka like the stock mag assembly.

Switch: 
I used a judco 10amp switch in place of the stock mag switch. I found I could cut out a section wide enough to fit the switch and the LDO1C driver and it all fits while allowing a much larger heatsink than most I have seen. 

Driver:

I bought the following:

1dc/dc converter: LDO10C-005W05-VJ LDO10C-005W05

Source: http://www.arrow.com/

data sheet:http://www.powerconversion.com/produ...eet/170/LDO10C

2. Thermister: KTY83/110 

Source: http://avnetexpress.avnet.com

data sheet: www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/KTY83_SER.pdf

3. 510 ohm resistor 

Source: local Fry's electronics

4. 100 ohm trimmer resister

Source: Fry's

I wired it up according to member Pepko's thread(link listed below) with the thermister and 510 resister in parallel and then the trimmer after them. These are connected between the trim pin and the ground. It is really cool because you can just change the resistance with the trimmer once your close to dial it in exactly at the voltage you want. I used a spare pot to verify the settings and play with some other battery combos and it really works + it is extremely small. It also drops the voltage slightly as the led heats up per Luminus spec requirements. 

*I tried it with just a resister and it tended to run away on the amps as it heated up without the thermister to compensate. You can run a higher initial voltage as a result. This actually makes it brighter than keeping a stable voltage.*

BTW, the LDO1C is rated for 10 amps/50 watts.

I got this driver idea from this thread:

*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...0&postcount=19*

*He posted more info and pics on some other site too: http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?s...ndpost&p=14743*

*I verified it worked for me so i ordered parts to make 3 for upcoming projects. *

FYI, you can make the LDO10c into a boost driver by feeding the trim pin current instead of resister.

It is about 20 dollars in parts and a little solder.

I killed one after running it at 12 amps but it is set now at 10 amps. You can set the amp level exactly what you want it to by changing the trimmer pot. I ran it at 5- 10 amps and it seems stable at 10 so I am keeping it there.

I ordered a couple of MG lens. It is MG part # 01-LAG-123 or LAG-52.0-37.0C

I ran no reflector and I ground the inside of the stock bezel to fit with my brake hone. I am still trying to decide which oversized bezel to put on to protect the lens.

I am really happy with the size factor on the Mag C and it is crazy bright with decent run time.

Batteries: battery space 26650 IMR's They seem to have decent run time and deliver amps to spare. I am charging them with a Bantam BC-6 charger.

Anyway here are some initial pics. I will post more of the heatsink and driver tonight:


















*F2.8, 1 second exposure:*





*F2.8/ 1 second exposure*





The fence is about 60 feet and the telephone pole is around 200 feet.

All and all, I am very excited about my first build. I am already starting another one that will be a dive light.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

Firs mod goes up to 10 Amp, impressive!


----------



## stinky (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

congrats and very cool! would you please explain this?



gt40 said:


> FYI, you can make the LDO10c into a boost driver by feeding the trim pin current instead of resister.


----------



## gt40 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*



stinky said:


> congrats and very cool! would you please explain this?


 
If you download the applications guide, It shows this. Basically you alter the resistance between the trimmer pin and ground to use it as a buck driver or add voltage to the Trimmer pin to use it as a boost driver. You would need to put something in place like a trimmer to vary the voltage like you do for buck applications. I tried it with an "M" battery that was 3.3v and was able to bump it up to 4 volts this way with a pot inline.


----------



## Fulgeo (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

Excellent first mod, thanks for sharing your build notes!:thumbsup:


----------



## pepko (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

oh my god ... it's like my mag !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike cz (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

Nice mod...:twothumbs

The voltade DC-DC switch is my idea. I used voltage DC-DC switch(30 amperes) with PTC thermistor for temperature compensation as the first in my [email protected]:
http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?showtopic=436&view=findpost&p=13650
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246110

next [email protected]:
http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?showtopic=1024&st=0&start=0
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259166

Voltage DC-DC switch is unusable without thermistor...

Voltage DC-DC switch very interested Pepko, he is my frend, so I counselled him to use the weaker LSS T10 or LDO10C in his Maglite. Pepko made Maglite with SST-90 and you inspired, but it is amazing mod!!!


----------



## gt40 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

Thank you very much for your idea of the ldo10c and thermister. I read on Pepko's thread how you came up with the idea. The [email protected] is absolutely awesome and the sst50 version is even crazier.


----------



## gt40 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

New pics:

Amps:






I little tweaking on the trimmer and got it stable now here:






I setup the trimmer so it accessable through the top switch hold so I can tweak the VF if I want without taking the heatsink out.

I ran the light for 5 minutes and it was holdable but barely at 11 amps. What a difference an amp makes. I will have to post some new beamshots but the light is at least for me into OMG THAT THING IS BRIGHT status.

Here you can see the heatsink and LDO10C driver with thermister:






set screw to hold heatsink in place:





I did this with a drill press and hand tools btw.


----------



## gt40 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

UPDATE: Video of the light @11 amps:
http://vimeo.com/9088275

I was amazed when I shot this because the light lit up all the dust in the air like it was snowing or something even though it was a clear night...


----------



## pepko (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*



gt40 said:


> UPDATE: Video of the light @11 amps:
> http://vimeo.com/9088275



nice


----------



## Linger (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*

Those are some wild hacks man.
I was going to ask for pics of your switch in heatsink, thank-you for posting them.
Do you bother with any thermal paste between heatsink and tube?
Looks like a solid, durable build.
Excellent DIY gt40!

thanx for the pics


----------



## gt40 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*



Linger said:


> Those are some wild hacks man.
> I was going to ask for pics of your switch in heatsink, thank-you for posting them.
> Do you bother with any thermal paste between heatsink and tube?
> Looks like a solid, durable build.
> ...


 
No thermal paste. It is really machined to be a tight fit and the whole tube seems to get warm with the 10oz copper sink all the way to the tail.


----------



## ahx66 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*

I was wondering how you were able to obtain the KTY83/110 from Avnet? stupid It's out of stock with 8 week lead time, and a minimum order quantity of 1000. Or you know any place you could get a substitute?


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*

Sounds like a solid, screaming build, vid looks great :thumbsup: but I can't see any of your pics? Is it just me or has image host taken them down already?

I have several 3D Mag lights already and am looking to do my first mod. What would need to be changed top do this in a 3D host, other than battery spacer?

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## gt40 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*



ahx66 said:


> I was wondering how you were able to obtain the KTY83/110 from Avnet? stupid It's out of stock with 8 week lead time, and a minimum order quantity of 1000. Or you know any place you could get a substitute?


 
I have bought some from both avnet and mouser. They have them in stock:

http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=KTY83/110


----------



## gt40 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*



Cpt. Thomas said:


> Sounds like a solid, screaming build, vid looks great :thumbsup: but I can't see any of your pics? Is it just me or has image host taken them down already?
> 
> I have several 3D Mag lights already and am looking to do my first mod. What would need to be changed top do this in a 3D host, other than battery spacer?
> 
> Cpt. Thomas


 
My server is down for a day or so - should be fixed today or tomorrow. My light is a 3C mag which holds 2 26650's. You can also fit them into a mag 2 d with spacers. I like the c size form factor better.


----------



## X_Marine (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*

Thanks for sharing your mods and this wonderful little driver. I can't wait to play with one of them.

I only wish I would have caught the pictures in the first few post before they disappeared. Strange that there is no url left. I guess it could be my setting are a little tight but even tried IE with no luck.

Many thanks and keep us posted of any news.
X/BillyD..


----------



## gt40 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*



X_Marine said:


> Thanks for sharing your mods and this wonderful little driver. I can't wait to play with one of them.
> 
> I only wish I would have caught the pictures in the first few post before they disappeared. Strange that there is no url left. I guess it could be my setting are a little tight but even tried IE with no luck.
> 
> ...


 
Pics are back up...


----------



## H20doctor (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*

pictures are still not showing up ?


----------



## gt40 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*



H20doctor said:


> pictures are still not showing up ?


 
Sorry, I had to rebuild the server. All is good now 

I am starting on version 2.0 of this now that I have the new lathe and mill. This light works but I am looking forward to making a heatsink with more than hand tools.


----------



## davegior (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 2 26650 IMR's 10 amps*



gt40 said:


> If you download the applications guide, It shows this. Basically you alter the resistance between the trimmer pin and ground to use it as a buck driver or add voltage to the Trimmer pin to use it as a boost driver. You would need to put something in place like a trimmer to vary the voltage like you do for buck applications. I tried it with an "M" battery that was 3.3v and was able to bump it up to 4 volts this way with a pot inline.



Did you use an external voltage at the Trim pin or can I use the same source battery?
Do you have a schematic of the circuit? 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## extremelights001 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Mag 3 "C" SST-90 MG aspherical with LDO10C Driver and 26650's - UPDATE: VIDEO ADD*

hallo.please,which glass optic was used in this mag upgrade? thank you.


----------

